# Drummer needed for Rockabilly / R n' R project - Georgetown ON area



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Vocalist/harmonica, guitarist/vocalist and upright bass player looking for a drummer for a project.

The project that will mix Rockabilly, Surf, Rock n' Roll, and a little punk (EG. Teenage Head type stuff). Mostly original tunes, with some covers and Rockabilly standards planned.

'Home Base' would be the Georgetown area, but jam space will be at a farm in Ballinafad for the summer (yes, acres to rock on!). So you must be able to get to one or the other for practice.

Gigging in the Brampton area, and recording are planned.

We are looking for someone 23-30 years old. And you MUST have an interest in, and be able to play Rockabilly material. We plan on putting on a lively show too, so we need someone who is up for that.

Thanks


----------

